# 2001 Audi A6 2.8



## Hurricane889 (Jun 25, 2006)

yes to begin with i kno that a 2.7t is much better, when we went to go buy this 2.8 the only 2.7t was in the forest green which basically made us choose the 2.8 because we didn't like the green. but here is the reason why i post...
i was looking to sell my audi but not sure what i could get for it.. i am brand new to this forum, perhaps this is in the wrong section if so let me know please but i am looking to possiby getta jetta glx and turbo it when i sell my A6, but the question is how much could I get for the Audi.. i have some pictures i just ran outside in the rain and took haha
BTW ITS A 2001 and has 54.2k miles


































_Modified by Hurricane889 at 11:02 PM 6-24-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

you could probably sell for around $15k, a bit less if its FWD.


----------



## Hurricane889 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

its AWD so prob around 15k ur sayin?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hurricane889)*

around 15k, yes


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Best bet: Do a search (nationwide) for the same car on Autotrader.com and cars.com to see what the market is getting for a smiliar car. Add a grand if you think your car is really clean, but be willing to shave it off during the negotation process.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Audi A6 2.8 (Hurricane889)*

Is there any specific reason you want to switch from an A6 to a Jetta? Seems a bit odd. (No offense is intended at all.)


----------



## Hurricane889 (Jun 25, 2006)

well i want a faster can, something more sporty, something more my age, when i look at this model of audi it just seems more mature while as i culd buy a suped up fixed, modded out, vw gti 1.8t for like 12k and have 3k for insurance and gas and what not.. understood?


----------

